# Schwinn Color  Questions



## deepsouth (Sep 27, 2017)

Anyone know what year (or years) this color chart covers? Also the 1946 Schwinn dealer catalog lists DX standard colors as Red, Black, and Light Blue  with Ivory trim. Does anyone have a photo of the light blue? If not which of the standard colors is closest?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

I want to say that color chart dates from like about '51. @VintageSchwinn.com  should be able to help you with DX blue. V/r Shawn


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 27, 2017)

Check with:


 
He was selling these books in April.He would know the year .


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2017)

2jakes said:


> Check with:
> View attachment 683485
> He was selling these books in April.He would know the year .
> View attachment 683487




That middle cover is the back of Geoff Greene;s Heavyweight Schwinn book and the ad is undated. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 27, 2017)

I think that color chart is from the 1953 catalog, but I would say, that it applies from the mid 40s through the mid 50s.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 27, 2017)

I have DX Blue matched from the original NOS can.  If you need, shoot me a PM.

Thanks


----------



## Saving Tempest (Sep 28, 2017)

I might be coming up with maroon fenders for my Hornet but I want the tank I'll eventually get to match the Red Hornet frame, and the springer I'm getting as well. More fender choices than tanks.


----------

